# Save (commit) changes necessary?



## tonynasc (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi.

I'm new in FreeBSD. I'm doing my first installation with the help of the handbook. After install I've logged in as 'root' and invoked *sysinstall* to perform some post-install, just for training. I've done some configurations in 'Networking' with no problem. Then I went to 'Console' and after changing 'ScreenSaver', its 'timeout' and exited from sysinstall I've noticed that the new settings were not activated. Only after I restart the system.

Is it necessary to commit the new settings? If yes, how can I do it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fonz (Mar 18, 2012)

tonynasc said:
			
		

> I've noticed that the new
> settings were not activated. Only after I restart the system.


Sysinstall makes changes to /etc/rc.conf. This file is normally read when the system boots, so indeed the changes don't take immediate effect. Some of such changes can be "forced" without a reboot by running the appropriate script in /etc/rc.d/, but if you have to manually restart several services that way it's usually easier to just reboot.

Fonz


----------



## tonynasc (Mar 18, 2012)

Many Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

sysinstall just changes the on-disk settings.  It generally does not start or stop services or load modules.  If you want those changes to take effect immediately, those services have to be restarted manually.  The console screen savers are kernel modules that can be kldload(8)ed, and the settings are in /etc/rc.conf.

Also, sysinstall is obsolete and will eventually be removed.  The new installer is bsdinstall(8), and there is a new chapter in the Handbook covering it.


----------

